# Sabine Versatile owners



## Tex

I am looking to get out on a Sabine Versatile and Brians' demo is currently being built. Would any Versatile owner in Texas be willing to let me tag along for a short demo next time you're out? I would like to experience the ride/handling, how it drafts, how it poles, and hear first hand how quiet the hull is. I am in the Matagorda area but I will travel in order to make this happen as I am seriously considering ordering/buying one.


----------



## Bgossett

I have a Micro which you're more than welcome to check out the build quality. I'm not sure how many Versatile owners are on Microskiff. I'm pretty happy going with Sabine, Brian did a great job on my build and took great care of me in the build process. He's also super available now when I text and call him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Captain Scott Null is about to get his very soon, he lives close to Charlie’s Bait Camp and may be willing to give you a demo.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

@024H6 has one in Houston and probably has nothing better to do with his time right now... I bet he'd meet up with you in exchange for GPS coordinates to your honey holes.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

There's a gent named Will on here who runs a Versatile. I forget Will's handle but I will text him to check this thread and post. He is in Beaumont though. I've demo'd the versatile along side my ECC Caimen. Brian has his skiffs set up perfectly. The stock versatile runs shallower than a stock Caimen due to factory rigged motor height.


----------



## Richg737

Hey Tex,

First post here, long time lurker. I own a non-tunnel versatile, side console setup with a 60 Tohatsu on the back. I generally get out about 3 times a week if the weather allows. PM me, if I can receive those with my lack of posts. I ll take you for a spin and let you push it around anytime. It’s smoke Grey hull color with a light Grey seadeck on the Sabine Instagram page. 
To reiterate, Brian is a good dude and very meticulous about the craftsmanship put out by his factory. He is very responsive and puts out a top notch product. 

Rich


----------



## Richg737

Richg737 said:


> Hey Tex,
> 
> First post here, long time lurker. I own a non-tunnel versatile, side console setup with a 60 Tohatsu on the back. I generally get out about 3 times a week if the weather allows. PM me, if I can receive those with my lack of posts. I ll take you for a spin and let you push it around anytime. It’s smoke Grey hull color with a light Grey seadeck on the Sabine Instagram page.
> To reiterate, Brian is a good dude and very meticulous about the craftsmanship put out by his factory. He is very responsive and puts out a top notch product.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Richg737

I’m in Seabrook and mainly fish West gbay.


----------



## 024H6

I’ve got the only center console Sabine (at least for the next month till Brian’s new demo is finished). I love it and would be down to take you out to fish any time. I’m in between projects at work right now so I’ll be on the water pretty much every decent day for the next month or two. I’ve mainly fished Port O’Connor but I’m trying to get to know Galveston better so either area would work well for me. Let me know whenever you want to go.


----------



## nautilott

Generous group on this thread...two thumps up. Nice


----------



## efi2712micro

I’ll second that ....great bunch


----------

